# Hanwei Butterfly Knives



## Phil Elmore (Dec 21, 2002)

My Wing Chun instructor recently bought some Hanwei butterfly knives, a traditional Wing Chun weapon.  He was very pleased with them, and with his cooperation I've published a review of the blades.

http://philelmore.com/martial/butterflyhanwei.htm


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2002)

It took me a while to figure out that Hanwei was a company, not a style of butterfly knives!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 29, 2002)

Sorry about that. 

You can buy these butterfly "swords" directly through my school, Syracuse Wing Chun, if you're interested.  Sifu Anthony Iglesias also sells those little single-section wall punching bags I reviewed earlier.


----------

